# Scarlet badis "Dario Dario" Where to purchase them??



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

There's a breeding pair on Aquabid right now (price, esp with shipping, seems outrageous though):

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fw&1295380957

Can't you get a LFS to order them for you?


----------



## tinctorus (Feb 22, 2010)

Betta Maniac said:


> There's a breeding pair on Aquabid right now (price, esp with shipping, seems outrageous though):
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fw&1295380957
> 
> Can't you get a LFS to order them for you?


 That honestly does'nt seem like a terrible price to me, 55 dollars shipped for a mated pair...

Only thing though is I wonder about the females health as far as being shippied while she is so egg laden you know?

I guess I can try a LFS though since I would like around 6-8 all together since they only grow to 1/2-3/4 of an inch long


----------



## llamas (Jul 5, 2010)

Shipping is expensive when buying online, but Liveaquaria.com has them

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2823&pcatid=2823

$48.97 shipped for two +7 for each additional one...

Edit: As it turns out, there is a $30 minimum purchase... It would work if you bought 5 or more.


----------



## Noahma (Oct 18, 2009)

I got mine from a LFS, that was able to order them. They actually get to be on the light side of 1", And only eat frozen or live foods. Great little fish, way to much personality for a fish their size lol.


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

llamas said:


> Shipping is expensive when buying online, but Liveaquaria.com has them
> 
> http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+836+2823&pcatid=2823
> 
> ...


That's good to know. I may want some of these . . .


----------



## tinctorus (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a good price for them actually, I checked how much for 6 and itll be about 73 dollars for 6 shipped, Hopefully with ordering 6 I can get a mix of males and females

At least if I can start breeding them I can offer them to other people who may want them


----------



## Betta Maniac (Dec 3, 2010)

tinctorus said:


> At least if I can start breeding them I can offer them to other people who may want them


Rock on!


----------

